
Some of My Best Friends Are Rich (1998) - chewymouse
http://www.matthewklam.com/nonfiction/bestfriends.html
======
noname123
This article made me really nostalgic for a interview on Q that really stood
out to me.

[http://www.cbc.ca/radio/q/schedule-for-thursday-
august-6-201...](http://www.cbc.ca/radio/q/schedule-for-thursday-
august-6-2015-1.3181153/journalist-vs-juiceboxxx-can-the-world-be-divided-
into-geniuses-and-critics-1.3181161)

This may seem really random but I honestly feel the NYT Magazine profile is
really too aspirational for most people, the author is a Guggenheim Fellow who
has the material support of his psychiatrist fiance; and frankly, it sounded
all of his friends went to fancy prep schools and colleges that enabled them
to embark on professional careers.

Sure hard choices had to made between moderately rich and creative and
extremely rich and respectable. It leaves one wondering if the author wrote
this piece trying to _rationalize_ his life-choices to himself in comparison
not with average people, but with the stratosphere social circle of insurance
executives, dentists with private practices and lawyers he still chooses to
upkeep with.

This interview between Juiceboxxx and his author friend at Slate really
humanized the comfortable yuppie with a starter-house in his 30's, towing the
line though in the media industrial complex and still conscientious about art,
and Juiceboxx who most people would view as a loser who should've quite after
late 20's in his music career.

I find this piece much more relatable as both features two arguably "losers"
in society and how they move forward with their life and reality into their
30's.

I think it answered the motivation and confirmed the life choices both people
have made much better than the posted NYT magazine article.

